# finally managed to upload some pics !



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp age 6 mths in his Christmas coat !


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal - guilty or not ??


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal on left and Scamp on Perranporth beach last Oct


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, well done you! They're lovely pictures and lovely dogs!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp now- he's much bigger !


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp on left age 3mths and Rascal age 15mths


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow - he certainly is! Love the white paw!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love them! Great pictures! Don't you find it's so hard to get good pictures of the darker dogs?! Good job!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice! I especially love that beach picture. =)


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pics of your dogs. I envy the beach picture


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures! Must be great to walk them on the beach.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks - they especially love the beach, went to Bournemouth last week and they both ran into the sea and then got covered in sand ! Will find a pic !!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww they are gorgeous black pooches.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Fantastic photos Frances! Walks on the beach are great fun aren't they? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics!!! they look awesome!


----------

